
Show HN: PayPool – Payment Platform for Groups to Pool Money and Buy Together - omneity
https://www.getpaypool.com
======
vxNsr
Fascinating, I find it hard to imagine any services integrating this, you
might be better off finding a way to implement it on top of current systems.

~~~
omneity
Thanks for checking it out!

> you might be better off finding a way to implement it on top of current
> systems.

Unless I misunderstood what you had in mind, that's exactly my current
hypothesis, to automate payment processors such as Stripe and not process any
payment information.

PayPool won't be a new payment gateway.

If I might ask, which specific aspect of PayPool did you find fascinating?

